
Uber recruits engineers with coding puzzles during rides - adefa
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/28/uber-code-on-the-road-hacking-challenge/
======
analognoise
Delta has them code while pulling out of a stall on landing with only partial
gear down in a 787. With the engines on fire.

What's up now, Uber?

